# Anybody skiing this MLK weekend?



## skijay (Jan 15, 2004)

So is anybody going skiing this MLK weekend and where?  

I hope to go on Sunday or Monday, but I am not sure where yet.  I was thinking Jay Peak(discounted ticket), Mont Orford (comp tix) or Jiminy Peak(comp tix).


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2004)

Definitely Monday - probably Beast or Jiminy. Possibly Sunday - probably Butternut or Jiminy.


----------



## Lisamarie (Jan 15, 2004)

Leaving for Tremblant tommorow. BRRRRR!


----------



## Scalce (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm thinking maybe Okemo on Monday.

I figure it is going to be the least busy day.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2004)

Scalce said:
			
		

> I'm thinking maybe Okemo on Monday.
> 
> I figure it is going to be the least busy day.


You're probably right. With warmer temps, snow in many folks' back yard, and Monday being a holiday, Sunday is probably going to be a zoo...


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2004)

Supposed to get upwards to 6" tonight/tomorrow AM. I'm heading off to Butternut early in the AM...


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 17, 2004)

Who is supposed to get 6 inches?


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2004)

They've been increasing snow amounts for CT and the highest forecast I've heard was 6". Apparently a low may now develop off LI...


----------



## skijay (Jan 17, 2004)

I am checking the weather forcast for here and northern VT.  It looks like more snow in southern New England.  

Butternut is looking tempting for Sunday!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2004)

cannon tomorrow probably


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2013)

skijay said:


> So is anybody going skiing this MLK weekend and where?



I'm thinking about Magic on Saturday.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 12, 2013)

Jay Peak!! What what!! :-D Love it there!


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2013)

I doubt I'll ski on that Monday (crowd averse) but I'll go somewhere Tuesday and Wednesday to mop up the leftovers.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 12, 2013)

Magic if they get some fresh snow.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 12, 2013)

Man...This is one old thread! Anyway, Killington Friday through Tue...Looks to be pretty cold.


----------



## dmw (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm contemplating a bus to Stowe on Saturday of MLK weekend - anyone have feedback on whether that'll be a crowded sh*t show or what? Bus and lift ticket cheaper than face value ticket, wouldn't be making it there otherwise.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be at Magic for all 3 days.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 12, 2013)

Will be staying in NH with friends, they like Sunapee, so probably ski there on Saturday. Sunday is up in the air.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2013)

A nine year thread bump?  Impressive.

I'm booked for certain  at Gore on Friday and Whiteface Saturday + Sunday.  I might do Plattekill on Monday too.

Two potential BIG problems though, there could be_ crippling_ cold in concert with way below zero windchills the entire weekend.

At the very least, I'll ski Gore on Friday, might do XC in Lake Placid on Saturday if it's -8 million with windchill (plus Sat is the worst crowd day anyway), then test the slopes Sunday.  One possible bonus is that some of the models are picking up a chance for some resurfacing snow around that timeframe.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smuggler's Notch all 3 days.  Frostbite here I come!


----------



## marcski (Jan 13, 2013)

We'll be at Platty on Sat and Sun.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2013)

marcski said:


> We'll be at Platty on Sat and Sun.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
It be so crowded their lol, have lots of fun.


----------



## marcski (Jan 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> It be so crowded their lol, have lots of fun.



Yeah the liftlines are a real drawback.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2013)

With out new snow and cold weather coming It may not be nice out there. I am oncall so may only hit the local hill - Pats


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> With out new snow and cold weather coming It may not be nice out there.



MLK weekend could be an absolute trainwreck of awfulness.  Big crowds, icy conditions, and severe cold.  Oh well, at least I love being in Lake Placid no matter the excuse.  Might make that one XC ski day look better and better (assuming the SC trails still have snow!).


----------



## abc (Jan 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Oh well, at least I love being in Lake  Placid no matter the excuse. Might make that one XC ski day look better and better (assuming the SC trails still have snow!).


That's the problem, given the recent thaw. At least the mountains will make use of the cold temperature to make as much snow as possible. XC trails will be super icy. 

The good news is, Lake Placid is a lovely place. So you will enjoy it regardless.



> MLK weekend could be an absolute trainwreck of awfulness.  Big crowds,  icy conditions, and severe cold.


I never find MLK weekend all that crowded. It's the least crowded of the 3 big holiday weekends. Though to be fair, a lot of years, MLK weekend has one kind of snow issue or another...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 14, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Man...This is one old thread! Anyway, Killington Friday through Tue...Looks to be pretty cold.



Probably skiing Tues and Wed......Are ya skiing all day Tuesday??  Maybe some Goombays Mon night???


Steveo


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 14, 2013)

No,
Using this weekend to take the mother in law out to brunch. 
Hopefully this weekend and presidents weekend will be the only 2 weekends I miss between now and April.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 14, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> No,
> Using this weekend to take the mother in law out to brunch.



That still leaves two other days, no?
;-)


----------



## gladerider (Jan 14, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> MLK weekend could be an absolute trainwreck of awfulness.  Big crowds, icy conditions, and severe cold.  Oh well, at least I love being in Lake Placid no matter the excuse.  Might make that one XC ski day look better and better (assuming the SC trails still have snow!).



will be up at the face sat-mon, pm me if you want to meet up for a few turns


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2013)

Was planning on Magic and MRG but I will hold off and save the money until later in the year and hope conditions improve. Maybe a day trip to Crotched and then a bus trip to Killington on Wednesday.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> That still leaves two other days, no?
> ;-)


Unfortunately for me no, Neither my wife or I have Monday off. The only people I know with Monday off either work for the state, school or a bank.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2013)

Mount Snow for me on Sat and Sun and then up to Stratton on Monday for my daughter's U-10 GS race.

Still trying to see if there's realistically a way that I can ski for an hour or 2 on Sunday, head down to Gillette Stadium for the Pats-Ravens AFC Champtionship game, then back up to VT by say 1:30/2AMish and then have my daughter at Stratton for 8 and then later on Monday make the drive back home to CT AND NOT FALL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL!!!


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 15, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow for me on Sat and Sun and then up to Stratton on Monday for my daughter's U-10 GS race.
> 
> Still trying to see if there's realistically a way that I can ski for an hour or 2 on Sunday, head down to Gillette Stadium for the Pats-Ravens AFC Champtionship game, then back up to VT by say 1:30/2AMish and then have my daughter at Stratton for 8 and then later on Monday make the drive back home to CT AND NOT FALL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL!!!



should be no prob for a tough mudder ;-)

this weekend? crowds & icey conditions. no thanks.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2013)

Pass. Save my money for when condition will be more enjoyable. 

And, catch up on chores too.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 15, 2013)

Having friends up to the house this weekend so we will be skiing/riding at Gunstock.  I am looking to get 4 days out of this long weekend. I'll be happy with 3. Forecast calls for some midweek snow down South.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 15, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow for me on Sat and Sun and then up to Stratton on Monday for my daughter's U-10 GS race.
> 
> Still trying to see if there's realistically a way that I can ski for an hour or 2 on Sunday, head down to Gillette Stadium for the Pats-Ravens AFC Champtionship game, then back up to VT by say 1:30/2AMish and then have my daughter at Stratton for 8 and then later on Monday make the drive back home to CT AND NOT FALL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL!!!



You can do it Doc! Every other week I work on Saturday night and hit the road for Magic after midnight and arrive close to 4:00 and then still hit the slopes by 9:00. Where there's passion there's a way:beer:


----------



## Cheese (Jan 15, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Where there's passion there's a way:beer:



Especially with only ~10 weeks remaining!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> You can do it Doc! Every other week I work on Saturday night and hit the road for Magic after midnight and arrive close to 4:00 and then still hit the slopes by 9:00. Where there's passion there's a way:beer:



I know that *I*[/i] can do it, it's just convincing my wife that after a few hours of tailgating :beer: that the probably leaving Foxboro around 10:30/11 return trip to VT won't have her up worrying too much  I figure that I'd need to leave out the race wax that I'd want for my daughter's skis before I headed down to Foxboro, since 2AM wax selection likely wouldn't be a good idea! :lol:

If I really play my cards right the next few days, I might just end up getting the new, bigger TV that i've been wanting to get for my place in VT to watch the game on   :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Where there's passion there's a way:beer:





Cheese said:


> Especially with only ~10 weeks remaining!



The skiing passion has never been in doubt!  The football passion is what's driving this as realistically as a Patriots fan,  I'm just not sure how many HOME AFC Championship games #12 has left in his career! But at the same time, the "Dad of a ski racer" passion is a bit stronger!  If only the NFL had made the AFC game the early game on Sunday.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2013)

gladerider said:


> will be up at the face sat-mon, pm me if you want to meet up for a few turns



I'm probably going to ski only 1 of the two days sat/sun at Whiteface given the conditions we'll likely encounter (the webcam look like the Poconos in December.....absolutely no snow off trails.....simply awful), but I'm not sure which yet.   Frankly, were it not for the fact I have free lift tickets, and the fact I love Lake Placid, I would 100% cancel.  

Also, did you know the FIS aerials are in town Saturday night?  The gf and I went to that last year and it was fun to watch/kill a few hours.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2013)

MAybe take the bus from Hell to K..I think I'm all Huntered out...


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 16, 2013)

Holding out for a trip to the Eastern Townships or Quebec or Stowe.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2013)

kingslug said:


> MAybe take the bus from Hell to K..I think I'm all Huntered out...



This may be the rare MLK where the Catskills might have better conditions than just about anywhere in the east (not that that's necessarily saying much


----------



## catskillman (Jan 16, 2013)

kingslug said:


> MAybe take the bus from Hell to K..I think I'm all Huntered out...



you must have been there for college week!!  or weeks.   I have never seen such insanity and heard so many horrific stories.  what a disaster.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 16, 2013)

Yup, Mt Abram on Sunday. Skiing during the day, and the AFC championship game that night. Can't beat that!


----------



## kickstand (Jan 16, 2013)

Attitash Friday and Saturday.  Sunday will be other activities - tubing, ice skating (hopefully), whatever else we can think of.  As long as I'm parked in front of the TV at 6:30pm, I'll be happy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2013)

Waiting for friday night snow reports. I'm skiing somewhere. Just have no clue yet.


----------



## skifree (Jan 16, 2013)

waterville this weekend. ripping gs turns


----------



## crank (Jan 16, 2013)

We are going to Burke.  It's been in the plans for a while so we are committed.  Not sure how great it will be but there should be enough new to do some xc and with a few days to work out their snow guns and a few inches of nat... remaining optimistic.


----------



## Mullen (Jan 16, 2013)

crank said:


> We are going to Burke.  It's been in the plans for a while so we are committed.  Not sure how great it will be but there should be enough new to do some xc and with a few days to work out their snow guns and a few inches of nat... remaining optimistic.



I'm in the same situation.  Heading up to Sugarbush Thursday night staying through Monday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff....maybe they'll cancel the 2nd run like they did at Killington on Sunday for the (U8 U10 U12) race...kids went out at 8:15 to slip..9:30 start..my daughter (U12) didnt do her 1st run till noon and they still had to do the U12 boys..250 ish racers....they say they canceled due to soft snow, but it's really 'cause they couldnt have gotten everyone thru by 4pm for a 2nd run...we were outta there by 1......last year a K was aweful too...the registration is a mess etc...its not like it was their 1st time holding a race.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2013)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Jeff....maybe they'll cancel the 2nd run like they did at Killington on Sunday for the (U8 U10 U12) race...kids went out at 8:15 to slip..9:30 start..my daughter (U12) didnt do her 1st run till noon and they still had to do the U12 boys..250 ish racers....they say they canceled due to soft snow, but it's really 'cause they couldnt have gotten everyone thru by 4pm for a 2nd run...we were outta there by 1......last year a K was aweful too...the registration is a mess etc...its not like it was their 1st time holding a race.



SQ, the Southern VT Council is just running their U10 races solo this year so all they have to do is get through the U10 girls and boys each run.  If the U10's from Stratton, Magic, Bromley and Willard are anything numbers wise like the U10's at Mount Snow this year that should put a manageable 75-90 racers per run total through the starting wand per run - that being said, i'm still thinking that i'm much more likely to be BEHIND the major traffic surge South on Monday than in it based on when my daughter and I will likely be leaving Stratton after her race/awards ceremony


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2013)

crank said:


> there should be enough new to do some xc



I hope so, but I looked into XC at Lake Placid and they're not open.  For XC base, Whiteface is listing 2" to 4".  Ouch.


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 16, 2013)

I am debating going up to Hunter on Sunday as I don't have Monday off.  How bad do you guys think the crowds will be Sunday?


----------



## skisheep (Jan 16, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hope so, but I looked into XC at Lake Placid and they're not open.  For XC base, Whiteface is listing 2" to 4".  Ouch.



They got 2-3" today and some more flakes expected tomorrow and over the weekend from some fronts/clippers so they might be OK.

-skisheep


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2013)

Probably hit Plattekill Saturday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I I sell stuff and make money from EBay, Elk maybe on Sunday.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 16, 2013)

Uncle from Jersey wants to go to Gore. I told him Catskills would be better but he doesn't want to listen. So Gore it is on a holiday weekend with minimal snow coverage. uke:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Probably hit Plattekill Saturday.



I'm doing Gore Friday and Whiteface Saturday (already booked), but if I were able to change it I would just ski Plattekill both days and avoid the crowds.  

Whiteface in particular is going to be BRUTAL this weekend, because it's also Chevy Owners Appreciation weekend, which I dont think a lot of people are aware of.  That will add another several hundred peeps to a mountain with limited terrain. :-(


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well this is one Chevy owner who won't invade Whiteface. I may try to sway my uncle to Belleayre or something. I'm sure the snowmaking will help everything though.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 17, 2013)

I will be doing my regular weekend at Sugarbush


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 17, 2013)

May hit elk since it will be the same price no matter when I go on a weekend holiday or not.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> May hit elk since it will be the same price no matter when I go on a weekend holiday or not.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
It is a nice.place.


----------



## MattMc (Jan 17, 2013)

The Cat will be COLD on MLK!!!!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 17, 2013)

MattMc said:


> The Cat will be COLD on MLK!!!!



Catamount, right?  When is it not cold there?  Mountain Run- I'm still trying to un-thaw from that terrible mistake.  It would be a great trail if it actually got some sun, though.


----------



## MattMc (Jan 17, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Catamount, right?  When is it not cold there?  Mountain Run- I'm still trying to un-thaw from that terrible mistake.  It would be a great trail if it actually got some sun, though.




Actually Wildcat Mtn....right next to Mt Washington....and facing North! No sun until March


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll be up in the North Conway area and will probably be skiing wildcat and attitash


----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2013)

Given recent conditions I was thinking groomers next week and take the GF to Stratton or Okemo but now she can't go and the weather is more uncertain.  I'm taking Tueday and Wednesday and skiing where it looks best.  Everything is on the table at this point.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunapee on Saturday, skiing solo in the am then with a friend in the afternoon.  "Slight chance of snow..." I'll take it.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2013)

Snow in the forecast...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Snow in the forecast...


 and a lot of wind throughout the weekend and in a direction that will shutdown lifts at Cannon possilbly.


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Snow in the forecast...





Puck it said:


> and a lot of wind throughout the weekend and in a direction that will shutdown lifts at Cannon possilbly.


Is the glass half full or half empty? 

I say it's totally full  because I'm skiing in the Cats. Less wind, just enough snow (hopefully) to have some fun without the long drive and crowds.


----------



## puckoach (Jan 18, 2013)

Driving back from Loon right now, after a free ski day.  Thanks MyFoxBoston !!!

Loon was blowing snow all day, and plans to all night.   Can't say I was a fan of the snow they were blowing.  Once groomed and packed somewhat it will be fine.   But, right out of the guns it was slow and "stickey".   

Crowd was light until 1, then it filled right up.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 18, 2013)

Skiied Jay today. Much better than expected. Low trail count, but decent groomer "packed powder/frozen granular" skiing. Honestly it was a much better day than I was expecting (as is always the case with iffy conditions). Hopefully the little bit of able forecasted for tonight and tomorrow will help to grow the trail count and maintain the existing open trails.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RichT (Jan 18, 2013)

Nope, I'm down in Savannah picking up my company's new airplane............a G550 WHOO HOO!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2013)

Mount Snow has a solid crowd today- not as big as New Years Weekend, but bigger than the usual weekend crowd for sure! The 30 million gallons of water they pumped out of the snowmaking system this past week has whats open skiing quite well!  Ripcord is AWESOME!! Steep, soft, moderate size and spaced bumps down the entire pitch! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2013)

Hit the homestead (CBK) this morning.  Early start, yo-yoing till 11, (about 20 runs), ticket lines were getting long as I de-booted and there was a mini traffic jam coming in as I left.  Same plan tomorrow, except I'll stick around the ski area (ie the bar, or friends condo) while the boy has practice.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gore yesterday was busy, but the snow was surprisingly decent considering the thaw. They were blowing the summit areas all day. Base lifelines about 10 minute wait, (the gondola was probably 15-20 but I don't take that one when its busy, my skis won't fit in the buckets) but all of the mid lifts were either ski on or only a few minute waits. 

The backside of the main peak was wind blown down to boiler plate and ice. The High Peaks and Top Ridge was good if you don't mind skiing under the guns. Everything had pretty good coverage, a few thin spots but not bad. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves this weekend!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 20, 2013)

Threw the towel in and am just staying home...miserable but at least I;m outta here for a week come saturday...


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 20, 2013)

I was going to hit up Platty today until I saw the post stating conditions were sketchy.  I figured I could get in a lot of runs at Hunter before the crowds got craz at Hunter, but decided I could get some Brownie points if I got some chores done today and turned off my alarm in the middle of the night.  I actually mowed my lawn/leaves today as I've been so busy I didn't get a chance to do the secondary round of leaf cleanup. As wamr as it was out today, I think I made the right call.  Weather this week looks to be good for natural and snowmaking so next weekend shoudl be very good and less crowded.  Thanks for the heads up on the conditions.


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2013)

Lots of crowds at Sunapee today (lift line waits approaching 15 minutes) but the conditions were quite good considering.  Kind of a loose granular consistency but little scrape for most of the time I was there.  Trails were not too crowded either, lifts slowed down a lot so I think that cut down on the amount of throughput.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 20, 2013)

As we get older...quality starts to over ride quantity...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2013)

Conditions the last 2 days have been really good @ Pats peak. They blew a lot leading up to the weekend.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Threw the towel in and am just staying home...miserable but at least I;m outta here for a week come saturday...


Same here. 

I was going to hit Platty yesterday, but their web site's showing trail count of only 1/2 open. And a close look at the openned ones are all green and blue. Made a call to a buddy who ski at Hunter Friday what the natural trail was like. Not good. That would be a fairly good picture of the trails in Platty since most of Platty's more interesting trails are natural. 

Decided not to waste the gas money. Besides, next week is cold so a lot of man made snow should be made by Hunter, Windham and Belleayre. I'll see if I can score some decent lift ticket on liftopia for next weekend.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 20, 2013)

Skied at Bretton Woods on Saturday, busy day for them. Lines were 15 minutes minimum at noon so I bailed !
Conditions were good on all groomed/ snowmaking trails but Sucked on all Natural trails. Last weeks warm up will take some time to recover from.....such a shame it was really getting good before the melt down.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2013)

Jay had really good packed powder today, very nice skiing and they have a lot of natural trails back in the mix as well. Winds were honking all day, only the Jet to start and that got shut down before noon. Glad I brought my skins. Their snow totals seems a tad optimistic in my opinion, unless you stumble on a good shot or two. But the big point of the snow that they did get is it packed down quite nicely and the quality of the snow at Jay right now is excellent. Plenty of natural snow, lots of glades/trees are still very thin, though.


----------



## crank (Jan 20, 2013)

We skied Burke yesterday and today.  Saturday we woke up to 4 or 5 inches of fluff and found nice pockets of snow all day long.  ducked some ropes but did not ski any glades.  Today we were still finding plenty of snow in the morning and their main racing run was groomed and skiing really nicely too.  Went in for a short break around noon , came out and chair to top was closed, rode pom a for a while and that was shout down at 3 when a boarder fell and the cable jumped the sheave.

Though we are sleeping up here tonight we are just going to sleep in a have a leisurely drive home tomorrow.  First time skiing Burke and I really like the place, even though their good stuff was closed.  Will return.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2013)

crank said:


> We skied Burke yesterday and today.  Saturday we woke up to 4 or 5 inches of fluff and found nice pockets of snow all day long.  ducked some ropes but did not ski any glades.  Today we were still finding plenty of snow in the morning and their main racing run was groomed and skiing really nicely too.  Went in for a short break around noon , came out and chair to top was closed, rode pom a for a while and that was shout down at 3 when a boarder fell and the cable jumped the sheave.


Did they have the fixed grip Willoughby Quad on back up? Or was that the quad that went onto wind hold the high speed MBE never ran? Back in the day (lol), Burke was always a great bet because the Willoughby Quad rarely went on wind hold and even when it did, there still wasn't really a line for the poma. But things change...


----------



## crank (Jan 20, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Did they have the fixed grip Willoughby Quad on back up? Or was that the quad that went onto wind hold the high speed MBE never ran? Back in the day (lol), Burke was always a great bet because the Willoughby Quad rarely went on wind hold and even when it did, there still wasn't really a line for the poma. But things change...



No the HSQ and poma were the only upper mountain lifts running.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 20, 2013)

Eastern Townships will have to wait another day. Hit Stowe instead. Windy and cold. Over Easy gondola (transfer Gondi from Spruce to Mansfield) was the only lift shut down by wind. Best coverage and softest snow was from the Gondi. Liftline and National were bumped up. Soft in parts. Overall, a very good day.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 20, 2013)

crank said:


> We skied Burke yesterday and today.  Saturday we woke up to 4 or 5 inches of fluff and found nice pockets of snow all day long.  ducked some ropes but did not ski any glades.  Today we were still finding plenty of snow in the morning and their main racing run was groomed and skiing really nicely too.  Went in for a short break around noon , came out and chair to top was closed, rode pom a for a while and that was shout down at 3 when a boarder fell and the cable jumped the sheave.
> 
> Though we are sleeping up here tonight we are just going to sleep in a have a leisurely drive home tomorrow.  First time skiing Burke and I really like the place, even though their good stuff was closed.  Will return.



Burke and Jay are on my "To Do" list this year, just waiting for some new Snow and will hit them on Midweek !
Will be looking forward to testing out my Gotama's once the conditions warrant them !


----------



## crank (Jan 20, 2013)

BTW, no lines to speak of at Burke except at the chair from the base.  We parked at mid burke both days.  Line for poma though when it was the only lift open up there.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 20, 2013)

whiteface was busy yesterday. normal MLK traffic. got up to a few inches saturday morning. at the summit there was good 4-6 inches. found plenty of pow on the sides. had a great day.
today was a very different story. no gondi and no little face lift meant only face lift and freeway. the face lift wait was like 20+ minutes and one of the worst i've seen. lower mckenzie and mountain run was very good i thought. the wind was howling and we got snow all day. it is still snowing. so i expect a very good condition tomorrow. so far a lot better than what i had expected on my way up here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2013)

Skied Gore Friday and Whiteface Saturday.

Gore was completely empty on Friday, which was nice, but that might have been temperature driven.  The conditions were better than I expected in general, certainly lower on the mountain to about mid-mountain.  Some bare spots and ice, but mostly decent snow.  But you can certainly see the punishing effects of the inversion temps, as the upper mountain was basically destroyed.  IMO, it was only open to boost their trail numbers because the key $$$$$  MLK weekend was upcoming.  Train wreck of little to no cover and bulletproof ice.

Whiteface was somewhat similar.  For a MLK Saturday, I was shocked how empty it was.  The longest I had to wait all-day was about 8 minutes, and that was for the Gondola.   Pretty nice day with great views.   Snow was in pretty good shape too.  Didnt bother going to the summit, as I was told by ski patrol it was icy as hell up there.


----------



## tekweezle (Jan 20, 2013)

I am taking the Emilio ski shop bus to Okemo on Monday 1-21. Hope the conditions are good. 

Sent from a HTC Droid Incredible running CM 10.1


----------



## kingslug (Jan 20, 2013)

Was thinking about Hunter tomorrow but damn its going to be friggin cold...this used to not bother me..must be getting old...nah...1 to2 inches predicted...now if it was 4 to 6.....


----------



## gladerider (Jan 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Didnt bother going to the summit, as I was told by ski patrol it was icy as hell up there.



Well it was icy everywhere but considering they lost 40+ trails due to the thaw, it wasn't too bad I thought. The patrols were right cause one guy told me that paron's run off the summit quad was vvery icy, but upper skyward was not at all. It wad boilerplate in the middle tho. Well, gotta get out there for another day of turns. Hoping the winds died down.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 21, 2013)

The east side of Magic skied pretty well this weekend too. Most folks stayed on the groomers but there was some decent lines and snow on some of the natural trails which kept things fun. Did one run on the west side which was not quite as fun up top but had very nice snow down lower below the inversion line. I guess things will be firmer out there today....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> The east side of Magic skied pretty well this weekend too. Most folks stayed on the groomers but there was some decent lines and snow on some of the natural trails which kept things fun. Did one run on the west side which was not quite as fun up top but had very nice snow down lower below the inversion line. I guess things will be firmer out there today....



what's the forecast up there? i saw a snow map indicating 8 inches new snow this week?  can't find details if it is a storm or a slow trickle over a few days.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2013)

I hav been watching the summit cam Cannon.  Does not look like a lot of traffic for a holiday weekend.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> what's the forecast up there? i saw a snow map indicating 8 inches new snow this week?  can't find details if it is a storm or a slow trickle over a few days.



Pretty sure it's a trickle.  Something like 1,2,0,4,2.  I'm eyeing the same setup for the Catskills.  Hope to hit Platty on Fri.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Heading up to Killington now..Gonna be waving bye bye to all the masses as they head south..Hopefully we will see that snow..otherwise its gonna be sketchy at best..Heard most of the moguls are gone :sad:

Steveo


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2013)

powhunter said:


> Heading up to Killington now..Gonna be waving bye bye to all the masses as they head south..Hopefully we will see that snow..otherwise its gonna be sketchy at best..Heard most of the moguls are gone :sad:
> 
> Steveo



i was there yesterday instead of my usual institution.  Ridge Run had one line on the left and the rest was groomed out.  Mousetrap still had some as does SS on right and left on the lower section.  OL still has them since they have groomed out the left yet.  Vertigo had bumps but they were kind of funky, just did not have a nice line in them.  Upper DD had line on the left that was powder as the wind blew in the loos stuff.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the update.. Was that Downdraft or Double dipper??.Gonna get some intel from ALLSKIING tonight as well


Steveo


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2013)

powhunter said:


> Heading up to Killington now..Gonna be waving bye bye to all the masses as they head south..Hopefully we will see that snow..otherwise its gonna be sketchy at best..Heard most of the moguls are gone :sad:
> 
> Steveo


That was my plan also until I saw the temps this week. Tues night low of -26, Wed high of -12 & blustery. I'll wait till next week.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Pretty sure it's a trickle.  Something like 1,2,0,4,2.  I'm eyeing the same setup for the Catskills.  Hope to hit Platty on Fri.



There is a snowstorm coming on Friday/Saturday.  All models are in some form of agreement on at least that much.  The Canadian model (below) seems to want the most snow (and has it arriving earlier) and it would be very good for Poconos/Catskills, but everyone would at least get a little something.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> There is a snowstorm coming on Friday/Saturday.  All models are in some form of agreement on at least that much.  The Canadian model (below) seems to want the most snow (and has it arriving earlier) and it would be very good for Poconos/Catskills, but everyone would at least get a little something.
> 
> View attachment 7397


http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Ski-Plattekill/6day/mid

This is what I was going off of, but they've actually lowered their snow totals overnight.

I like your scenario much better.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 21, 2013)

Ditched the idea of going to Jay yesterday (good call on that one--windhold's galore!) and played it safe and went to Loon. I thought about Waterville, but you know--they don't call it "windy-ville" for nothing! (Cannon was out of the question--not much snow).

Loon was good. Crowded--but I know how to handle it...and nope, I am not going to tell you how :razz:

South peak lift was the only lift running slower because of wind (the chair-bottoms kept flipping up in the wind).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Ski-Plattekill/6day/mid
> 
> *This is what I was going off of, but they've actually lowered their snow totals overnight.*
> 
> I like your scenario much better.



Surprised they're only calling for a dusting Friday to Sunday, just looking at the models, it seems at least 3 or 4 inches is reasonable, which would certainly help given Platty's reliance on natural snow.  And that's assuming a 10:1 ratio, so fingers/crossed that if it happens it might be more like 15:1 and squeeze out some more.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 21, 2013)

elk skied really well yesterday...tunk has been left ungroomed for a couple days now and is bumping up nicely...surface was consistent packed powder, very little ice...big crowd for elk too


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2013)

And everyone can thank me for that..I'm leaving for BC Saturday and every year I go somewhere..it snows...here...

View attachment 7397[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> There is a snowstorm coming on Friday/Saturday.  All models are in some form of agreement on at least that much.  The Canadian model (below) seems to want the most snow (and has it arriving earlier) and it would be very good for Poconos/Catskills, but everyone would at least get a little something.
> 
> View attachment 7397



That would be sweet for the Pocono's as this weeks cold temps will finally get everything open.  Can now concentrate on getting good bumps up for the 2nd half of the season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skifree (Jan 21, 2013)

Waterville Saturday and Sunday    
Perfect conditions.  Calm winds till Sunday late 

Yo yo d true grit and Gemma.  Great day


----------



## loafasaur (Jan 21, 2013)

Black Mtn MAINE Sunday.  I was blacked out at Sugarloaf.  Wow!  Locals told me it was the busiest day this year, resulting in a 2-minute wait for the triple chair.  There's been some tree thinning over the summer.  I found 3 nice tree lines that I spotted from the chair with plentiful fresh; there's probably more.  Also nice soft bumps on the sides of Androscoggin and a good ungroomed pitch on Dead Cambridge.  They have a GREAT new trail named Allagash, far skier's right from the top.  It follows the contours with whoop-de-doo's, twists, little crests, winding all the way down the mountain.  Two real nice S-turns.  Fun!

Beautiful lodge too.  All this for just 15 bucks.  No foolin' $15 all day adult every day.  This place it ready to be discovered.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 21, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> what's the forecast up there? i saw a snow map indicating 8 inches new snow this week?  can't find details if it is a storm or a slow trickle over a few days.


It was snowing very lightly when I left the evening with a couple of inches possible and then nothing till Friday from what I recall.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2013)

loafasaur said:


> Black Mtn MAINE Sunday.  I was blacked out at Sugarloaf.  Wow!  Locals told me it was the busiest day this year, resulting in a 2-minute wait for the triple chair.  There's been some tree thinning over the summer.  I found 3 nice tree lines that I spotted from the chair with plentiful fresh; there's probably more.  Also nice soft bumps on the sides of Androscoggin and a good ungroomed pitch on Dead Cambridge.  They have a GREAT new trail named Allagash, far skier's right from the top.  It follows the contours with whoop-de-doo's, twists, little crests, winding all the way down the mountain.  Two real nice S-turns.  Fun!
> 
> Beautiful lodge too.  All this for just 15 bucks.  No foolin' $15 all day adult every day.  This place it ready to be discovered.


How do they stay in business, good vertical their?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2013)

Mount Snow was CROWDED after about 10AM on both Saturday and Sunday - the squall that rolled through between about 10:30 and noon Sunday didn't help matters as they kept having to put various lifts on the Northface and Sunbrook on windhold (main face lifts weren't affected) and that caused some extra congregation of the crowds on the Main Face for a while until the front passed, and the skies cleared just after noon and the winds let down to allow all lifts to safely spin again. The snow was good, and the terrain that was open had generally very good coverage (as always a few thin/slick spots existed here and there) but the 30 millions gallons of water that pumped through the snowmaking system last week made for a strong recovery.  I skied until about noon both days and managed to rack up 30 runs covering 35.3 miles and 29,874 vertical feet (thank you new Mount Snow app and it's tracking feature for that data  ) So the crowds were manageable

I skied Stratton on MLK day as my daughter was racing there. Very light crowds (my wife who was with my son at a park jam at Mount Snow on MLK day said the same thing crowd wise at Mount Snow) - I was mainly skiing/near the Amex 6 pack and the Gondola all day as my daughters race was on Suntanner right out infront of the lodge, and those 2 lifts had atmost maybe a 2 minute line (and often just ski on) all day long. Similar snow surface to Mount Snow's, some really nice machined groomed machine made carving snow after a string recovery effort there too this past week. From what few natural snow trails I could see in my limited exploring in/around my daughters runs, unless you want to cause some significant damage to your skis/board, they're not worthy until they get about another 6" or so


----------



## loafasaur (Jan 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How do they stay in business, good vertical their?



Black ME in Rumford, and also Bigrock way up in Mars Hill, are subsidized by the Libra Foundation and the Maine Winter Sports Foundation (heavily into World Cup biathalon in Ft. Kent too) to promote winter outdoor activities in Maine communities.  

Vertical 1150 from the triple chair.  They're now claiming 1350 from the true summit.  Seems they cut a hike-up trail over the summer.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 22, 2013)

It was a particularly rough weekend for many ski areas. Minimal snow fall and high winds.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2013)

gregnye said:


> It was a particularly rough weekend for many ski areas. Minimal snow fall and high winds.



On the News I heard "Officials at Attitash Mountain said that on Saturday, there were more skiers on the slopes than any time in recent memory" 
Gunstock said it's 55 percent ahead of last year and beat last year's record for the Martin Luther King Jr. holiday.
​
Bretton Woods had  an estimated 10,000 visitors this weekend. Cannon Mountain said it had  double the number of visitors Sunday compared to the same time last  year.
Cranmore Mountain said it had an 80 percent increase in skiers over last year.



Read more: http://www.wmur.com/news/sports/esc...18217090/-/95sj17z/-/index.html#ixzz2Ijn4fXqF
​


----------

